# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  یه سوال از معدل دیپلم و معدل کل دبپلم

## Levi_Ackerman

_سلام دوستان این عکسی که میزارم مال خودم نیست از نت گرفتم راستش میخواستم بدونم کدوم میشه معدل کل دیپلم و کدوم میشه معدل کتبی دیپلم ؟
فرقشون چیه؟
با تشکر 

_

----------


## samira-t

کد عنوان دیپلم رو باید از کجا پیدا کنم؟

----------


## Fawzi

> _سلام دوستان این عکسی که میزارم مال خودم نیست از نت گرفتم راستش میخواستم بدونم کدوم میشه معدل کل دیپلم و کدوم میشه معدل کتبی دیپلم ؟
> فرقشون چیه؟
> با تشکر 
> 
> _


معدل نهایی: 14/33(فقط میانگین درسهای امتحان نهایی )
معدل کل دیپ  :16/78(میانگین کدوم دروس؟ در جریان نیستم!)

----------


## Fawzi

> کد عنوان دیپلم رو باید از کجا پیدا کنم؟



جستجوی کدهای مورد نیاز آزمون سراسری سال 1396

----------


## samira-t

> جستجوی کدهای مورد نیاز آزمون سراسری سال 1396


خیلی ممنون :Yahoo (45): 
تاریخ اخذ مدرک دیپلم روباید از کجا پیدا کرد؟

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط FaezehArvin


معدل نهایی: 14/33(فقط میانگین درسهای امتحان نهایی )
معدل کل دیپ  :16/78(میانگین کدوم دروس؟ در جریان نیستم!)


معدل کل پیش دانشگاهی هم باید کل سال پیش بزنم یا فقط معدل کتبی نهایی رو ؟_

----------


## Fawzi

> _
> 
> معدل کل پیش دانشگاهی هم باید کل سال پیش بزنم یا فقط معدل کتبی نهایی رو ؟_


اگه کل رو میخواد کل سال بزنید 
اگه نهایی رو میخواد ،نهایی!

----------


## Fawzi

> خیلی ممنون
> تاریخ اخذ مدرک دیپلم روباید از کجا پیدا کرد؟



گواهی نامه پایان تحصیلات رو از مدرسه بگیرد .

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> _سلام دوستان این عکسی که میزارم مال خودم نیست از نت گرفتم راستش میخواستم بدونم کدوم میشه معدل کل دیپلم و کدوم میشه معدل کتبی دیپلم ؟
> فرقشون چیه؟
> با تشکر 
> 
> _


16/78 معدل کل
14 و خورده ای سمت چپ هم معدل کتبی دیپلم
تفاوتش:
معدل کل= میانگین کل نمراتی که طی دوره دیپلمت داشتی
معدل کتبی= دروسی که هماهنگ کشوری و استانی یا نهایی بودن ، یعنی خود دبیر شخصیتون امتحان نگرفته ، بهش میگن دروس نهایی
ضمنا:
داخل گواهی موقت تحصیلی یا اصل دیپلمتون ، معدل کل و معدل کتبی نوشته شده. اگر کارنامه ی کلی ندارین میتوانین از خود مدرسه نمره کتبی و کل رو بگیرید.

----------

